

Why this works?  - motyard
http://six.pen.io/

======
motyard
I think it works best for native English speakers very well. I was in 2% as I
am not native English speaker. Interested to know how these relation works? Do
you guys know any other such psychological tricks? Please share.

~~~
Skibb
Why do you think this is related to language? We don't think in words, we
think in images.

Now if we were to presuppose that cultural priming has something to do with
this, we might be closer to the truth (i.e. people in Western world have
carrot as an archetype of vegetables, while people in e.g. Philippines might
see cabbage as the representative of veggies).

------
gearoidoc
Weird.

When asked for a vegetable I immediately was thinking Cabbage but for some
reason Carrot popped into my head.

Yeah.

~~~
powatom
When asked for a vegetable I immediately though of a banana, then my brain
said 'VEGETABLE, stupid', and I thought of a cabbage instead.

~~~
kennywinker
+1 Cabbage. That's too much cabbage to be a coincidence, I'd say.

------
iuguy
That's weird, I was still thinking 6.

~~~
imatworkyo
right, but what vegetable did you pick?!

~~~
iuguy
6

------
Parazitull
it says ARROw down > cARRot See the resemblance?

~~~
bromagosa
Good point!

It also says vegetable, which starts the same way cabbage ends. That may
account for so many people thinking cabbage.

~~~
Skibb
People might be lying and also 3 people is not "many" ;)

